# Well, it is Tuesday After All!



## sawhorseray (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jun 15, 2021)

Stay cool up there Ray because....


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Jun 15, 2021)

Thanks for those. Some of those had me doing a full-on belly laugh.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jun 15, 2021)

Great ones Ray! Loved em!

Ryan


----------



## MJB05615 (Jun 15, 2021)

All great, Ray!  But "That's me before the surgery" was literally LOL.


----------



## bigfurmn (Jun 18, 2021)

Those were all great. Thank you.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jun 19, 2021)

Funny stuff, Ray, but this one is so true around our house except that it's 2 dogs running things.....


----------



## sawhorseray (Jun 19, 2021)

GonnaSmoke said:


> Funny stuff, Ray, but this one is so true around our house except that it's 2 dogs running things.....
> View attachment 500536



Same here, Bob rules the roost! RAY


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 19, 2021)

Some great stuff...JJ


----------

